# tracpipe?



## dtrumpet101 (Jul 25, 2008)

we're going to have a propane insert installed so we're in the process of getting quotes from gas companies to run the lines. The one that came today waned to use tracpipe instead of copper. Tracpipe is flexible stainless steel inside a poplyethelene sleeve.  Anyone have any experience with or thoughts on tracpipe?
thanks.


----------



## Redox (Jul 28, 2008)

Tracpipe is a brand name for corrugated stainless steel tubing.  It was discussed in an earlier thread here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/18528/

It's great stuff!  I haven't found any drawbacks to it, other than the cost.  It's much easier to install than rigid pipe and has enough of a track record to be considered reliable.  

Chris


----------



## jtp10181 (Jul 29, 2008)

We use it, it works great. Very comparable to "GasTite", much better than some of the other "cheap" CSST gas flex lines.


----------

